# Rescue 3 Swiftwater Rescue Technician in Idaho and Utah



## nateostis (Jul 16, 2007)

*Wilderness Rescue International *is offering numerous river rescue courses and wilderness first aid courses throughout Idaho and Utah. Check out more details at *www.wilderness-rescue.com*.

*River Rescue Courses:*


3-day SRT-1 Swiftwater Rescue Technician- Rescue 3 International
3-day WRT Whitewater Rescue Technician- Rescue 3 International
3-day Advanced ACA American Canoe Association River Rescue
1-day Basic River Rescue Course
4-day River Rescue/First Aid Combo Courses
*Wilderness Medicine Institute First Aid Courses*


2-day WFA Wilderness First Aid

10-day WFR Wilderness First Responder
3-day WFR-R Wilderness First Responder Recert
*ACA Kayak Courses*


IDW/ICE WW KAYAK Instructor Course
Rolling Classes
Beginner Courses


----------

